# Recovery From "webtop Version Unavailable"



## devoid42 (Oct 30, 2011)

So after playing with the cheesecake OTA's many of us ended up with the webtop version unavailiable and also cannot apply the OTA updates even after reverting back to stock(well system and boot at least).

Any word on a fix for the webtop, or how to get back in the upgrade path?


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

How to get your phone back on the upgrade path...


----------

